# Caught some BIG SHAD



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was out in millersport last sunday and tore up some BIG SHAD! I had 2 Gallon bags full of 8-10 inchers in about 3 throws. You could see some breaking water but it didnt matter where i threw i was yanking them in. If anybody needs some shad there seems to be enough to go around.


----------



## bigcatfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

I need me some shad..lol


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job!! That is my favorite size for live bait!

I need to take a picture of some of the shad we just caught and brought back from down south. 12-18 inchers with one pushing almost 20 inches....biggest shad I have ever caught in my life!!!! Some of them are bigger than the skipjack I have.


----------

